# Mini Nubians VS Nigerian Dwarfs



## Sally (Jan 11, 2011)

Last year one of my dear friends got me interested in raising dairy goats. (She raises Nubians for milk for the family, along with selling wonderful soap on the side) Anyway, I finally found someone who raised Nigerians in the area and fell completely in love with their beautiful color patterns, and before I knew it, I was bringing home my 1st dairy goat. Another reason for purchasing her is that I have 2 little girls that wanted to have pet goats. Well, as hard as we try, this goat is still as contankerous(sp?) as ever! (But we are still crazy about her-she is really pretty!) So, we went back and bought a Mini Nubian who was bottle raised and she has been the sweetest goat. She is like a little puppy. My girls adore her. 
I am thinking about purchasing another goat in the near future-my question is, which breed is the friendliest? Or are the just about the same, depending on if they were bottle raised or not?


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

I've never been around a mini Nubian, but have been around a lot of different breeds of goat. In my opinion, any of them can be very tame, and any of them can be a little wild and silly. I don't think it has so much to do with the breed, as the individual goat and the attention they get. 

Currently I'm taming some goats for a friend to have for pets. They've just been weaned and are 3 months old. They had not been handled much before this (just for shots and things) but now that I'm concentrating on it, all of them are getting very tame after only 3 days. Once they discover that I'll feed them grain out of my hand, they are eager to see me coming and sad to see me go. I just gradually start petting them and in a very short while, probably a couple of weeks, they will be really tame. However they will still have their individual personalities, and some will be more flighty than others. It just takes time and patience, but you have to also allow for the individual personalities. 

I suppose I would suggest that if tameness is important to you, only buy one that already is really tame. That way you won't be disappointed.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I agree with Jacquee. On the main board of the forum we had a long discussion about which kind of goat is easier to care for, but as for friendliness, it is about personality and up-bringing. You can tame a wild goat, but you cannot make an obnoxious personality into a sweet one.


----------



## milkmaidranch (Jun 21, 2010)

I've had many breeds and to me, the Nigerian Dwarf is the most people friendly. You had a bad experiance with the one you have. How old is she? I raise Mini-Alpine's and they have the Niger personality, one of the things I like about the Mini's is they tend to take the Niger personality.


----------



## milkmaidranch (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey Sally, do you know about the Mini Dairy Goat Clinic in Dublin on June 4th at the City Park? There is a woman from Abilene coming. We'd love to have you.


----------

